
Let's Encrypt will revoke 3M certs in 24 hours and - dc352
I find it curious that this is not trending at the top of news here. When Symantec had to revoke 30k certificates, it seems to have raised more discussion :)<p>I can see the difference in circumstances but the impact is much bigger this time. I&#x27;m quite interested in some good analysis in 6 months time or so.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keychest.net&#x2F;stories&#x2F;lets-encrypt-revokes-3000000-certs
======
tlb
Substantial discussion and top story earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22473255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22473255)

